# Manny Ramirez



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks like Manny's days in LA are pretty much numbered?? I'm pretty sure the Dodgers are kicking themselves for re-signing him for that astronomical 20 million dollars last year? It will be pretty hard though for a team to acquire him from the Dodgers though, since he has a Full no trade clause.



> MILWAUKEE -- Manny Ramirez, who was in left field and batted third against the Milwaukee Brewers on Wednesday night, might have been playing his final game for the Los Angeles Dodgers. Ramirez had a scheduled day off and was out of the lineup for Thursday's 7-1 win over the Brewers, and there is a strong chance he could be traded to the Chicago White Sox.
> 
> Ramirez
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/los-angeles/mlb/news/story?id=5497088


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

looks like he might end up in chicago http://sports.espn.go.com/chicago/mlb/news/story?id=5503956
now they just got to work out a deal for him



> The clock started ticking on Manny Ramirez's future as a Dodger on Friday, when the Chicago White Sox were awarded a waiver claim that gives them exclusive rights to make a deal to acquire Ramirez over the next four days.
> 
> Ramirez
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

They were saying on MLB network that he wants a contract extension on the table before he'll waive his no trade clause, might be hard for a team to bite on that hook LOL.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

yeah i really dont think chicago's going to go for that deal


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

http://www.chicagobreakingsports.co...no-longer-favorite-to-land-manny-ramirez.html



> Now that the White Sox have been awarded the waiver claim on Manny Ramirez, according to several sources, they have until Tuesday to work out a deal with the Dodgers, who may have a clearer indication by then of whether they are in or out of playoff contention.
> 
> Nothing will happen over the weekend, according to one source familiar with the proceedings, allowing both sides to assess where they are and exactly what they need. The Dodgers, who are five games out of the National League wild card race and play the Rockies this weekend, have the choice of making a deal or pulling Ramirez off waivers and keeping his $4 million-plus salary for the rest of the season.
> 
> It is not clear of what details the White Sox and Dodgers have worked out previously, but the prospect Los Angles would receive back from the Sox would depend on how much of Ramirez's salary the Dodgers want to pay. In the original talks before the July 31 non-waiver trade deadline, the Sox were to pay less than half the salary, according to sources.



The Sox did claim him, and were awarded the claim. what progresses from here i dunno whats gonna happen tho.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

JuggNuttz said:


> http://www.chicagobreakingsports.co...no-longer-favorite-to-land-manny-ramirez.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they gotta get him to waive his no trade clause and its looking like he wont do that without a contract extension

looks like hes heading to chicago dont know how this helps them out
http://sports.espn.go.com/los-angeles/mlb/news/story?id=5510704


----------



## smittyssports (Jul 26, 2010)

KEYZER-SOZE said:


> looks like hes heading to chicago dont know how this helps them out
> http://sports.espn.go.com/los-angeles/mlb/news/story?id=5510704


i think more less the added power to their lineup if Ramirez is on his "A" game


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

good point, he looks like hes just going to be a dh so thats a good thing he could just concentrate on belting the ball


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

http://www.chicagobreakingsports.com/2010/08/williams-on-ramirez-hes-excited.html



> CLEVELAND -- General manager Ken Williams said Manny Ramirez was excited to join the White Sox following a waiver claim from the Los Angeles Dodgers.
> 
> "He's excited," Williams said in a conference call. "He's a funny guy, too. But he's excited and really wanted to get going and get back on the field and how he wanted to show he's one of the premier hitters around. And what better way to do it than come to a club that's competing for a championship."
> Williams said Ramirez never asked for a contract extension, and Williams said Ramirez will agree to the Sox's dress code.
> ...


i was kinda apprehensive about this before, you know which Manny gonna show up? But looks like he wants to make everyone shut up and gonna play nice for the rest of the season. This could be very good for my beloved White Sox..... now im really interested. Now if only we could get a couple bullpen guys to clear waivers.....


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

well good luck with that. you know hes gonna wear out his welcome at some point.....


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I know Ozzie Guillen will regret it if he plays Manny anywhere but DH LOL.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

was it just me or was it weird that he did his news confrence entirely in spanish ?? i wonder why, dude speaks perfect english


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

KEYZER-SOZE said:


> was it just me or was it weird that he did his news confrence entirely in spanish ?? i wonder why, dude speaks perfect english


He's pulling a Sammy Sosa LOL.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah he was... lol and wtf is with the dreads still!?!?


BUT.... late in games with people on base and him on deck... A.J. Hit a 3 run homer for the lead, and yesterday Konerko hit a 3 run homer to take the lead.... so if hes making pitchers guess and doubt... screw it i dont care what he does or how his hair is as long as we win!


if we lose... then yeah ill prolly be back on here bitching up a storm lol.


----------

